#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  Delhi Technical Campus, Bahadurgarh  btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities:

## amos.0119

*Delhi Technical Campus, Bahadurgarh  btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities:

*


*DTC Year of Establishment:* 2011.


*DTC Affiliation:* Maharishi Dayanand University


*DTC Admission:* JEE Mains, HCEET


*DTC B-tech Branch:*
Computer Science and EngineeringElectronics and Communications EngineeringElecrtical and Electronics EngineeringCivil EngineeringMechanical Engineering*DTC Cut Off 2013-2014:*

Branch
Category
State Quota
 Closing AIR

Civil Engineering
GE
OTHERSTATE
351607

Civil Engineering
SC
OTHERSTATE
522329

Computer Science and Engineering
GE
OTHERSTATE
345811

Computer Science and Engineering
OBC
OTHERSTATE
385482

Computer Science and Engineering
SC
OTHERSTATE
753917

Elecrtical and Electronics Engineering
GE
OTHERSTATE
281920

Elecrtical and Electronics Engineering
OBC
OTHERSTATE
385688

Elecrtical and Electronics Engineering
SC
OTHERSTATE
818474

Electronics and Communications Engineering
GE
OTHERSTATE
298065

Electronics and Communications Engineering
SC
OTHERSTATE
801859

Mechanical Engineering
GE
OTHERSTATE
336278

Mechanical Engineering
OBC
OTHERSTATE
386334

Mechanical Engineering
SC
OTHERSTATE
542072





*DTC Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2014:*

Fee Structure for various Programmes conducted at DTC


1.
*B.Tech*
4 Years
10+2


i. Civil Engg.


ii. Computer Science & Engg.


iii.Electronics & Communication Engg


iv Electronics & Electrical Engg


v Mechanical Engg.




1st Year = 89500
2nd Year = 89500
3rd Years = 89500
4th Year = 89500
3,58000


Ist Sem = 50,000 
& IInd Sem = 39,500
3rd Sem = 45,000 
& 4th Sem = 44,500
5th Sem = 45,000 
& 6th Sem = 44,500
7th Sem = 45,000 
& 8th Sem = 44,500
3,58000



2.
*B.Tech/LEET*
3 Years
Diploma




1st Year
2nd Year = 69,500
3rd Years = 69,500
4th Year = 69,500
2,08500


.....
3rd Sem = 40,000 
& 4th Sem = 29,500
5th Sem = 40,000 
& 6th Sem = 29,500
7th Sem = 40,000 
& 8th Sem = 29,500
2,08500



*Hostel Fee* Rs. 65000/- per year includes Boarding, Lodging , Water & Electricity etc. 


*DTC Placements 2014: NA*


*DTC Campus & Intra Facilities:* 

*Campus:

*
DELHI TECHNICAL CAMPUS (DTC), Bahadurgarh is approved by AICTE and affiliated by Maharishi Dayanand University, strives to impart quality education to transform students to become dynamic in their approach, thinking, attitude & life style.DTC always tries to improve learning process as a Centre of excellence. Project based learning approach at DTC has given a new meaning to the learning process for budding engineers.

Delhi Technical Campus is one such rare learning institution where there is a convergence of all the best ingredients of learning. Founded with an indomitable commitment to excel, it has put in place all these for providing value based education to the engineer - aspirants.

To develop the institution as a center of excellence imparting professional education with all Research and Development facilities to offer solution to industrial development, molding youth to practice engineering profession capable of providing solutions to the global challenges in deploying technology for the service of humanity.

*Facilities-*
LaboratoryLibraryHostelSportsTransportationPlacement*Address:*

4th Km stone,Main Bhadurgarh Badli , Jhajjar, Haryana, India





  Similar Threads: NSIT Delhi btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: IIT Delhi btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, fee, placements, hostel & campus facilities USIT Delhi btech admission 2014,cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities DTU Delhi btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Delhi btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

